# French music?



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

Here's the deal . 
I play in a punk rock/ska band , and I'm wondering : Is it posible to play outside of quebec ? I'm not talking about big time success and worldwide touring , I'm just wondering if it's possible for someone who likes punk rock and only speaks english to like french punk . 

Also , have you ever heard quebec punk rock bands with english lyrics ? Does it sound phony to you ? Here's an exemple : http://www.myspace.com/sodamusic


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

The language isnt that important to some. I have alot of Loudness albums that are in Japanesse, and I still crank them. Most successful French bands either sing in English, or release both French and English versions of their stuff. I think you limit yourself if its only in French. If you could do all languages like on a DVD, you'd really have something going...............


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Coustfan'01 said:


> Here's the deal .
> I play in a punk rock/ska band , and I'm wondering : Is it posible to play outside of quebec ? I'm not talking about big time success and worldwide touring , I'm just wondering if it's possible for someone who likes punk rock and only speaks english to like french punk .
> 
> Also , have you ever heard quebec punk rock bands with english lyrics ? Does it sound phony to you ? Here's an exemple : http://www.myspace.com/sodamusic


Not many people like French rock/rap. Mostly cause people see the french as a bunch of b*tchy people that eat cheese and bread 24/7. They think just cause they are like that, the music they make sucks. Of course I dont agree with any of this, and hating music just because their lyrics a'rent in english is completely childish. But there are people like that and theres nothing we can do.


As for me I've heard alot of french songs (mostly cause my french teacher thinks he'll teach us something through music) but from all the songs I havnt heard from my teacher, it seems to be ok.


----------



## War Admiral (Nov 23, 2006)

Here's a French band trying to play Ozzy! What a joke! Oops, wait a minute! Thats my band! None "Eh!, Les lunettes, as tu trouver ton sac?" I'm the big dumb guy with the geetar. :rockon2: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQh5D627rro


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

Is that yellow guitar a Van Halen model?


----------



## War Admiral (Nov 23, 2006)

mick7 said:


> Is that yellow guitar a Van Halen model?


No, its a GMW Replica of George Lynch's Bengal Tiger.


----------



## mick7 (Mar 20, 2006)

War Admiral said:


> No, its a GMW Replica of George Lynch's Bengal Tiger.


I was just gunna post that I made a mistake. I only saw the first few seconds of it. Oh and good job with the song, sounds great and keep it up :rockon2: .


----------



## War Admiral (Nov 23, 2006)

mick7 said:


> I was just gunna post that I made a mistake. I only saw the first few seconds of it. Oh and good job with the song, sounds great and keep it up :rockon2: .


With a passion bro' :rockon:


----------



## KevenK (Nov 7, 2006)

War Admiral said:


> Here's a French band trying to play Ozzy! What a joke! Oops, wait a minute! Thats my band! None "Eh!, Les lunettes, as tu trouver ton sac?" I'm the big dumb guy with the geetar. :rockon2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQh5D627rro


I never thought I would say that one day but that's one beautiful yellow drum !

Oh, and by the way, you're band rock ! You're very good !


----------



## Coustfan'01 (Sep 27, 2006)

War Admiral said:


> Here's a French band trying to play Ozzy! What a joke! Oops, wait a minute! Thats my band! None "Eh!, Les lunettes, as tu trouver ton sac?" I'm the big dumb guy with the geetar. :rockon2:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQh5D627rro



Nice playing , and nice recording . How was that recorded ?


----------



## War Admiral (Nov 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. I took 4 sub groups out of the board and plugged them into a laptop with Sonar recording 8 tracks simultaneously and let it run. Then I did a quick mix down afterwards and then threw the crappy video footage that the drummers buddy took. I have the whole show recorded. About 2 hours worth. It was my first try at doing this sort of thing. I have some MP3's in my soundclick of some of the other songs from the same show. Its in my sig.


----------

